# M-audio audiophile 2496 & FreeBSD



## Wiched (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a sound card "M-audio Audiophile 2496" and I have no idea how to run the sound. I tried loading different drivers from /boot/loader.conf  but no result.

It's not a typical sound card and I don't see any threads for that kind of card. If you can help me I will appreciate it.

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2011)

Try loading snd_driver and see if that detects anything. If it's not detected it's not supported by the default FreeBSD drivers and you may need to resort to audio/oss.


----------



## Wiched (Oct 21, 2011)

After installing kde4 the OSS got the sound but the sound is 16 bit, any idea what i have to do to get it to 24 bit?


----------



## Wiched (Oct 23, 2011)

I found that the right driver for M-audio audiophile 2496 is "Envy24". I didn't have the time to listen to something before. There is a slight disbalance between left and right. I don't see a lot of controls for the device, do you know how to control the balance to even the left and right?


----------



## laufdi (Apr 8, 2013)

I get

```
ugen0.5: <Audiophile USB tm M-Audio> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (0mA)
```

and 


```
ugen0.5: <M-Audio> at usbus0
uaudio0: <Audiophile USB tm> on usbus0
uaudio0: Play: 96000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 96000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm6: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
```


```
dev.pcm.6.%desc: USB audio
dev.pcm.6.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.6.%parent: uaudio0
dev.pcm.6.hwvol_step: 5
dev.pcm.6.hwvol_mixer: vol
dev.pcm.6.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.6.play.vchanmode: adaptive
dev.pcm.6.play.vchanrate: 96000
dev.pcm.6.play.vchanformat: s24le:2.0
dev.pcm.6.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.6.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.6.rec.vchanrate: 96000
dev.pcm.6.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.6.buffersize: 0
dev.pcm.6.bitperfect: 0
```


I can't change  dev.pcm.6.play.vchanrate, it stays at 96000, no matter what dev.pcm.6.play.vchanmode.When I try to play, I get some pulsating noise.


----------



## laufdi (Feb 3, 2019)

This is now 7 years old and still not working (in 12-STABLE):
/dev/dsp2.1 and /dev/dsp2.2 are created but don't appear in audacity to play or rec.


> hw.snd.default_unit: 2





> # mixer
> Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
> Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75



I loaded all snd_*.ko modules and get

```
ugen0.3: <M-Audio Audiophile USB (tm)> at usbus0
uaudio0 on uhub2
uaudio0: <Audiophile USB (tm)> on usbus0
uaudio0: Play: 96000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 88200 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 88000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 80000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 72000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 64000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 56000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 40000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 24000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 22050 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 11025 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 8000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 96000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 88200 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 88000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 80000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 72000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 64000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 56000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 40000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 24000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 22050 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 11025 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 8000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm2: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
```

Similar result with  an M-Audio Fasttrack Pro:

```
ugen0.3: <M-Audio FastTrack Pro> at usbus0
uaudio0 on uhub2
uaudio0: <FastTrack Pro> on usbus0
uaudio0: Play: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 40000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 24000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 22050 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 11025 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 8000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: MIDI sequencer.
pcm2: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
```
On the FastTrack Pro I actually can play sth. back (with mpv, tested with headphone) while with the Audiophile I only get white noise.
I can't select the recording device.
... Actually recording works when I select /dev/dsp (FastTrack) ...


----------



## k.jacker (Feb 3, 2019)

Just take a look at snd_envy24(4) and you’ll see that the driver only supports stereo output, no recording. I had one myself many years ago. Good audio quality, but the driver won’t let you use it’s full potential.


----------

